# Million Dollar Breakfast!



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I think Mrs. Moo invented the Million Dollar Breakfast (MDB). You may have your own version but I like the name MDB. It sounds extra good and promises to be special for those who are given the offer of MDB. We do it for our kids (birthdays, maybe) once in a while; a MDB also went down for 13 people on Christmas morning at the old home place in Wilkes County. One fuse was blown so we couldn't run the toaster and the griddle at the same time. We all have to make sacrifices sometimes.

Get out the griddle, the omelette pan(s), the four-slice toaster, the coffee pot and the waffle iron. Cut no corners on prep - if waffles are served _we are not talking Bisquick waffle mix_, we are talking sour cream, stiffly beaten egg whites folded in to whole milk, double-sifted flour, etc, will choice of jams, fresh fruit or maple syrup toppings. Always dust waffles with powdered sugar and trim out with mint sprigs or sliced strawberries if possible. Fresh roasted coffee from your own roaster or a reliable local provider (no canned coffee at MDB), lots of it, and half-and-half from a server thingie, not from the carton. If city water, let it sit our for 15-minutes to let the chlorine out-gas before brewing.

Eggs are all X-large; toast is hand sliced from fresh-baked loaves of something different (sourdough, etc.); omelettes are done in butter and dusted with seasoned salt and crumbled tarragon... the works. If you cut corners on champagne for the mimosas that is OK as long as the oranges are fresh-squeezed or run thru the Jack LaLaine juicer. Bacon? Don't be ridiculous - Plumrose extra-thick cut, fried crispy and patted dry with paper towels. French toast with thick cut challah is horrorshow good; don't dip it - soak it thru in whole milk, eggs, some vanilla extract and a bit of sugar (to crisp it up with a drak brown glaze) before laying it down in bubbling, but not burned, butter.

Adjust with home made biscuits, sausage, gravy, or whatever your specialty happens to be. Overdo it. Breakfast'es are cheap, relatively easy to prepare with proper planning and, best of all, remembered when everything else is forgotten. 

Million Dollar Breakfast - you owe one to somebody. I love MBD.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

You are a very cruel man.



Now clean up my keyboard.


One of the things I have been doing lately is when you cook off the thick cut bacon in the oven, and if you haven't done it this way, you will never pan fry it again.. is put a few cranks of black pepper on it, press it in, and then sprinkle a little bit of brown sugar on it as it finishes cooking.


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

That sounds really good. I consider breakfast to 
be my specialty, but I'm so obsessive compulsive
that it would probably take me all day to make it.
It takes me forever just to make homemade pizza,
but its to die for :dr


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, I was gonna starve myself today to make up for the gluttony of the past few days, but this has beaten me nto submission! Damn you and your MDB!:hn j/k


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds spectacular - Do you deliver to Canada? 

I am willing to pay extra shipping. Please mark as gift to get through Canada. I will provide my own maple syrup.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds awesome :dr Makes my breakfast look like a $1.98
Never tried the sugar with the french toast. On list to try next time. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*"Oh Moo.... you've done it again!"* :tu


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Mrs. Linder is finishing up culinary school and your post still drove me nuts :r

You should start a bed and breakfast!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Man that sounds amazing! 
:dr


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

You had me at MDB! 

I need a right coast trip this summer and visit Mrs. Moo's Kitchen!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I usually bake my challah bread for my french toast and go to my local meat purveyor and by some nice maple smoke thick cut bacon. That is when i make a MDB Breakfast not often only special occasions and for the mimosas I love the Moet with freshly squeezed oj, and some nice toast with fresh whipped butter (use a machine to whip heavy cream and salt it) ooooweeee and the coffee couple days old roasted coffee of your choice freshly brewed to perfection...yummy Mr Moo i love the MDB


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

K Baz said:


> Sounds spectacular - Do you deliver to Canada?
> 
> I am willing to pay extra shipping. Please mark as gift to get through Canada. I will provide my own maple syrup.


You smug Canadians and your maple syrup surplus. You're bragging, sailor. As you may have guessed, MDB is not for sale - it is only a gift between friends and family. Next time you're in the Carolinas come by. Bring your own syrup.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> I usually bake my challah bread for my french toast ...yummy Mr Moo i love the MDB


I bake my own when time allows or go without. No such thing as a real bakery around here. I run with triple rising (twice in the bowl and once braided), a double recipe (maybe five cups of flour), braided and egg-yolk painted then covered with poppy seeds. It is the best bread there is, almost like cake. It makes the best toast for butter or jam and the best french toast at any MDB.

Mmmmmmm. I love MDB.

- this isn't one of mine but it is how mine looks -


----------

